# Geelong, Victoria - Lookin for a group :)



## Jurble (Mar 14, 2008)

anyone in the area by any chance lookin for some RP?


----------



## cheaky (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey,

I'm also from Melbourne and looking for a group (originally from Geelong too).
I would love to learn to DM too.


----------



## Poochy (Oct 16, 2008)

*looking for players and or GM's in Geelong*

we are a group of 4 people currently looking for players and GM's in Geelong for D&D, Vampire Masquerade and several other games.
Willing to learn new games if wehave not played before.


----------

